# Scared for my Mouse



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have some news about Miss Mouse today on her 6mo birthday~ 
She has to have ulnar surgery on her bowed leg.  
I am so sad and so scared. I took her to the vet the week before the Nationals because she has been limping every day for a few weeks. We did x-rays and a full check up. The x-rays showed that her growth plates are still open, but her bone is very bowed and her joints are out of whack in both her wrist and her shoulder. The vet feels that this is injury related (meaning at some time since she was born, or even during birth her leg was injured) and she doesn't feel this is CD or heriditary. The vet said surgery was her best bet, as it will hopefully allow her joints to fall back into place and not cause her so much pain. We are bringing in an orthopedic surgeon from another vet practice to do the surgery. Even after the surgery, Mouse will always have a bowed leg, and will probably always have a limp, but hopefully the surgery will help her be pain free and help ward off arthritis as she gets older.
Up to this point I was not fully convinced that surgery was necessary. I just thought _so what _if she had a bowed leg and a little limp. I was hoping she could still live a long full healthy life with a crooked leg and a limp. I talked to a few people at the Nationals that have had the same surgery done on their dogs. They helped me see that there is a benefit to doing the surgery. And since I have been home, I can see that she is getting worse and worse and limping more and more. She is holding up her leg now when she stops running or is resting. I now know the surgery _needs_ to be done.
It's scheduled for the 12th of Sept. It's going to be a long couple weeks for me leading up to the surgery. And recovery is very long (up to 8 weeks) and very slow. I am so scared for my baby girl~ 
I know they say God doesn't give you more than you can handle. But I just wonder sometimes why God chose _me_ to handle so much...


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Katie,

That face is just precious! So sorry you are having to go through this - hang in there.
I hope after surgery she will be running and playing and all will be good.:grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Poor little Mouse. :hug: Waiting is always the worse thing. Hugs to you both.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Katie and Mouse so sorry to hear the news.:hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin1: 3's a charm-all 3 of us posting at the same time.....hopefully we will be your lucky charm:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie, 
I am glad you were able to finally connect with some in a similar situation at National. Hopefully you can lean on them for support during the next few weeks and find the best possible outcome for that precious face. I have heard it is brutal to get through recovery and especially with an energetic puppy! I would definitely get a stock of bully sticks for that little girl. 

Hugs and belly rubs,
Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Katie, my thoughts and prayers are with you and mouse. I just know it will all be ok. But boy are you getting your Havanese nursing skills down. HUGS.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, poor little thing. She's so sweet! I'll keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Katie, I am so sorry to hear about beautiful little Mouse! I hope that the surgery is successful and the recovery goes well. September 12th is my wedding day, so I hope my happiness and good luck will carry over to your little girl... I will definitely remember to think of her during the day. :hug:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh sweet little Mouse. You know how I feel about her (and you for that matter) Katie. It was also so crazy how Posh connected to her instantly out of all the dogs. You KNOW I will be thinking and praying for you and Mouse and sending every little bit of good vibe your way. I so wish I was closer to give you breaks and Mouse belly rubs and kisses. Please keep us posted through this.
A million hugs and kisses for you and Mouse.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Katie, I got tears reading this. You are such a good fur mom, Mouse is lucky to have you to take good care of her. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you on the 12th.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Katie, I am so sorry to hear about mouse. With Preston's legs looking as bad as they do, he has never acted like or showed signs that he was in pain. He runs and plays with the others. My vet said that if it started to affect his everyday life then we would know that surgery was the best option. So you have to know you are doing the right thing. I will be thinking about you and mouse on the day of surgery and sending good vibes


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Sending hugs and belly rubs to cute little Mouse. Best wishes for a successful surgery that will allow her to be pain free. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too am crying as I read this Katie! Poor little Mouse. After spending time with you this weekend I know for sure you are such a special Mommy and will do the absolute best for your little girl. 
Please keep us up to date on your sweetie!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My heart breaks for you Katie. I wish I could give you a big hug. Please keep us posted and you know that we are all here for you. I am tearing up as I type this. Please know that God chose you becasue YOU are the perfect mommy for her and she needs extra love that someone may not have given her. God does not make mistakes just beautiful angels in fur coats!!!! Hugs to you!!!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

stay positive, sending prayers your way.


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

*Poor Mouse*

I had been wondering if you had come to some conclusion about the surgery. I hope Miss Mouse will come through it with flying colors. My thoughts and prays are with the two of you as you enter this difficult time. Hang in there. If you need to talk let me know.

Beth:grouphug:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry you and Mz Mouse have to go through this!

I know you are doing the best thing for her and she'll be just fine.

((Hugs)))


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting those adorable pictures of Mouse. I am sorry that she has to have surgery. I can imagine rehab will be difficult in that she will not understand why she play with all her fur-cousins. Please keep us posted.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh that sweet face with that cute barette in her hair! best of health to her, I am so sorry to hear she's limping. . .


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh gosh! She is so BEAUTIFUL!!! And it sounds like you've really done some thinking on this. I hope all goes well with the surgery and recover. Licks from Guapo!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

What a sweet, sweet little girl. ((((Katie)))) I am so sorry you have this worry about Mouse. You're a good Mom. I am sending healing thoughts and prayers to her.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm very sorry to read that Mouse will need surgery. Sending hugs and prayers for a successful surgery and quicker then average recovery for her. She sure is adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Katie!! I heard you tell us about Mouse's leg, and I too was hoping you wouldn't have to go through the surgery. It's scary, but she'll do fine and if the vet and specialist are confident this is what's needed, then you're doing the right thing. I can't say that I envy you the recovery period, but you are strong and will get through it.  Mouse is absolutely adorable!!! 

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Katie I know you told me before the nationals and I'm just so sorry that this has happened. Thankfully the vet thinks that it's an injury and not something showing up in your lines. So you've got that to be grateful for. From what you described, the surgeon sounds wonderful. Kisses and hugs for Mouse. Just let me know if there is anything I can do. I'm so close that I could even puppy sit for you if that made a difference. Just let me know.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Bless you Both Katie...*

Sometimes life does get overwhelming. You have more than had your share of havanese health stuff with the stones and such. We didn't just get dogs, we got little family members and looking into those eyes, I know how much you love her.

Hug your kids and keep them close. And reach out to those you love...you don't have to go through this alone.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

:hug: Hugs for you and your little Mousie.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear the news about Mouse. I will pray that his recovery goes well for the both of you.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Katie I'm so sorry to hear that Miss Mouse is showing worse symptoms. I know the surgery will be difficult to go threw and the expense another trial, but I'm very hopeful that it will lead to a happy, healthier Mouse in the long run! I wish we were there to help you out, being there in spirit just isn't the same.

Please keep us posted Katie, she just couldn't be any cuter!

Beverly


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Poor baby.... I will say a prayer for both of you!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Katie, I'm so sorry that you and little Mouse have to go through this ordeal. I'll will keep both of you in my prayers.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Katie, 

I am so sorry about sweet little adorable Mouse. Sending :hug:, belly rubs and best wishes for successful surgery.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Katie...so sorry to hear that Mouse needs surgery. She is such a beautiful little girl, and she looks like a sweetheart. I hope everything goes well for dear sweet Mouse.:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, Katie I'm so sad to read that little Mouse is needing to have surgery. I will definitely keep you and her in my prayers.

Like Lina, Sept. 12 is a special day for me, too, it's my 1st granddaughter's birthday. I hope this date will eventually be special for you too... the day Mouse had her successful leg surgery that allowed her to walk pain-free!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper sends huge :hug:s to Mouse and I'm sending up prayers that the surgery and recovery go smoothly.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

:hug:
What a darling! So sad she has to go through this. Sending up prayers for you and for her. Cazzie and Chelsie send get-well-soon lickies and here's a hug from me.
Suzy


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Katie, Try not to worry to much! K'm sure Mouse will be just fine!
Stay positive........ 

Ryan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

To all who have not met her: Mouse is an incredible Havanese who plays so hard that limps do not end the session. I am sure that is why Katie could believe that surgery was not necessary. I believe that Mouse will be dictating the posts after her operation, telling us all that she is doing well (and setting up invites to her next play date!)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Katie,
I am sorry to hear that surgery is needed, I was so hoping it could have been avoided. With the growth plates still being open, it makes me wonder if it might be more a congenital defect instead of genetic. Did the vet give you any idea of what kind of an injury would cause this type of bowing? I am not asking to be rude Katie, just wanting to learn, so please feel free to PM. I would agree it doesn't sound like CD from what I have learned. Which bones are the bowing in?

Hang in there, we are all here if you need us.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thak you all so much for your positive wishes for my sweet Mousie~
It really does mean more than you know.
Something that I forgot to mention in my first post that is making me nervous, is the fact that 40-50% of young puppies that have to have this type of surgery, end up needing to have it again!!! Yikes!
There is such an advantage to doing the surgery while Mouse is young and still growing. What they do is actually cut and remove a piece of the interior ulnar bone in her leg, leaving a gap in the bone. This allows the outside, radius (and weight bearing) bone to slide back more into it's natural position as she keeps growing and gets all of her joints lined back up where they are supposed to be.
The disadvantage of doing the surgery on a young puppy is that puppies bodies work so hard to "repair" themselves, that sometimes the bone that was cut fuses back together requiring another surgery down the road.
We don't want to wait until she is older to do the surgery because we want to take advantage of the growth plates still being open, which gives the joints a better chance to realign.
Phew, so much to soak in....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> To all who have not met her: Mouse is an incredible Havanese who plays so hard that limps do not end the session. I am sure that is why Katie could believe that surgery was not necessary. I believe that Mouse will be dictating the posts after her operation, telling us all that she is doing well (and setting up invites to her next play date!)


You are so right Cheryl!!
PS- I am going to host the first "Welcome Back Mouse Playdate!"
WE LOVE YOU! Get well soon!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't be afraid to ask Kathy, I am an open book!
I figure this is how we all learn, and that's from each other!
The vet said it could have been something as simple as a littermate climbing on her leg, or mom sitting on her, or it even could have happened during delivery (although her delivery was smooth).
Mouse was very very tiny at birth, just over 2 oz so I am sure her little joints were very fragile at that stage. We truly will never know for sure.
Give me a minute and I will upload her x-ray~


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is her leg~


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I see the open growth plates. Is this view from the front or side? I can't tell for sure.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ummm, I am not sure exactly. 
I would guess a view from the front/top?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh dear, that little leg does look bowed. I certainly can't tell a lot, boy, no wonder she's limping. Thanks for sharing Katie.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*havanese health forum*

have you posted on the yahoo group havanese health forum? Lots of those folks have had many serious issues to deal with and might be able to give you some support.


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

Poor little Mouse! She's such a sweetheart, and so playful! 
One thing I learned from my old dog (she slipped a disc in her spine at age 6 and her whole back end was paralyzed for a few months, but after surgery and a whole lot of physical therapy she regained sensation and learned to walk again) puppies are very resilient and sometimes it's almost as if we humans get more upset about their situation than they do. I'll be keeping Mouse in my thoughts, and I am sure she'll be ok.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

So sorry you are having to go through this with Mouse. I pray for the best possible outcome with only 1 surgery.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Katie, I am so sorry to hear about Mouse. Wishing her a successful surgery and healthy, speedy recovery.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sorry about Mouse's condition, Katie. That leg does look bad. I'm glad you're going for the surgery, and we'll all hope for a very quick recovery for that darling pup.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, I'm so sorry Mouse has to have surgery. You've certainly seen your fair share of canine surgeries lately. Poor little Mouse. If there is ANYTHING me or Steve can do for you please ask. We're not that far away.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Katie - How is Mouse doing? Any updates on his surgery??

Ryan


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Katie I was just wondering how things were doing? I hope you are doing good as this has to be hard on you!! Let us know when surgery is scheduled.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks so much for asking~
Mouse's surgery is scheduled for next Friday, the 12th~ she has to be at the vet at 7:30 and I get to pick her up around 5~
She is being her normal silly self. If you would have seen her doing the RLH last night around and around and around the couch, you would never guess that she even needs surgery. It's so sad~


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hugs Katie. Wish I was close enough to be with you when you go, you will be in our thoughts and prayers next friday.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Hugs to Katie and Miss Mouse. I will be thinking of you both on Friday. Best to you.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Katie,

Best wishes for a successful surgery and uneventful recovery. We will be thinking of you and Mighty Mouse! Call me if you need any help with any of your other fur babies!

Hugs,
Sharon


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Katie! Im so sorry! When will you catch a break? I hope everything works out and the surgery goes well, keep us updated!
MM


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

((((HUGS)))) to you Katie. I am off on Friday so hollar if you need a hand.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all for your offers to help~ I think I will be ok, I will just need help from not going crazy worrying about my mighty Mouse!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes Mighty Mouse and Katie!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I know Friday will be a long day for you. I will say a prayer that things go great and that recovery will go smoothly.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Katie, hugs and prayers for you and little Mouse! I'm hoping all will go well next Friday. :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

God Bless little Mouse and you too Katie. I wish I could do something for you. I'll be thinking about you guys and praying.
Carole


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie--I am offering some virtual hand holding this week.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie, I'm so sorry to hear Mouse has a curved foreleg needing surgery.  I'm sure you are much more stressed than she is and thank God the young ones take so much in stride and heal quickly! I'll be praying she only needs the one surgery and that you get the most benefit possible. Big hugs to you! I know this has to be terribly stressful. :hug:


----------

